# Panther Grip Side And Palm View.pdf



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

*File Name*: Panther Grip side and Palm view.PDF
*File Submitter*: Tobse
*File Submitted*: 06 Dec 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

here is the template i made for my High speed Slingshot and my Panther.
This grip can be used for every hammergrip Slingshot.

I have to say i am not the Blueprint expert... it´s handmade, i think your file made the rest...









have fun.

Click here to download this file


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, Tobse. I've been working on a slingshot and have been thinking I'd like to copy your grip. The templates are exactly what I needed.


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice. I love the colour of the stain.


----------

